# Mince Vs Chicken



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm wondering if anyone can tell me if there is much difference (nutritional value) wise between these two. As I'm finding chicken breast increasingly expensive and I'm also looking for an alternative so that I can change the diet from time to time.


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

biggest difference is fat content mate.. much more in mince.

you could price check out turkey mince though... might be an option


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Or steak mince, I used turkey mince a lot when I was trying to stay in shape. It's cheaper and cooks faster than chicken breast.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

i eat a lot of mince its cheaper and just as easy to cook ...i mix a few eggs in with it too


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Would that be quite a bad swap then andy. I will have a gander at rurkey mince.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Extreme said:


> Or steak mince, I used turkey mince a lot when I was trying to stay in shape. It's cheaper and cooks faster than chicken breast.


Ok thanks extreme. Is turkey mince avaliable in most supermarkets?



Dr Manhattan said:


> i eat a lot of mice its cheaper and just as easy to cook ...i mix a few eggs in with it too


Your not too worried about the fat content then Dr m?


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

not neccesarily no... better quality protein in beef.

its just a case of making sure you balance the diet still.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Cheers andy


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

turkey mince is very reasonably priced. is this a lot lower in fat than normal mince and a good change to chicken?


----------



## ActiveTom (Nov 21, 2010)

If you have a good butchers nearby and you really want some super healthy beef mince, you can ask them to do some extremely lean mince for you, itll cost that bit extra but itll be great. There are supermarkets which sell extra lean mince but im uncertain as to the fat content.

Our local butchers offers really low fat everything, even sausage, its mental.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ideal mate I need to see how much that would cost as the idea is to save money dude.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

what about soya mince? surely more protein and less fat? tastes good too


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Never tried it dude. What is soya mince ? Haha


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Quorn.. its a meat substitute, made from soya beans..

Quorn is a brand, and is quite expensive, im sure if you shop around you'll find cheaper alternatives for soya mince..

Quorn Mince 300g product information - Tesco.com


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Is quorn high in protein ? I've had it before I thought it was disgusting


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

The ones I've checked contain a lot less protein per 100g than chicken or beef mince.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

and less fat too


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I will look at the values when I go shopping thurday see what we are dealing with haha.


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

cant be hooped looking it up but im pretty sure its poorer quality protein in quorn, theres less of it and it tastes like poo! lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye it does taste like poo


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

disagree

it tastes ok, depends on how you cook it and what flavouring is used


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

I used to cook mince then put it in a siv and run it under the tap. Don't know how much fat it removed, but it got rid of the UMS.

(*U*nidentified *M*ankey *S*h1t!)


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lmao at u m s hahaha.


----------



## ActiveTom (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey Jordan, I went shopping today, decided to buy some extra lean mince from tesco they dont put much of it on the shelves near me, mainly its lean mince, but there was like 1 row of extra lean mince on the end of the mince section. Its 2 for £5 at the moment so a bargain.

Per 100g raw

20.8g Protein

4.5g Fat

2g saturated fat

Each portion is 125g

If youre after just eating it on the go, nothing mixed in with it, I quite like putting a bit of american mustard with it, oddly, it tastes slightly like a mcdonalds hamburger!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Cheers tom that's not bad content. I like to add chopped tomatoes to it and rice or spaghetti quite tasty.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

If you read through the thread you would see mate. :/


----------

